# Xtreme Makeover



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I found this fork in my junk drawer, take it in my hands and I could not stop the anxiety that only know those who make slingshots


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

So . . .


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

And more so . . .

. . . Continue to report


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Now I`m going to polyuretanice it . . . Sweet dreams my Friends

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Aww man... I love that one too.. I wish it a speedy recovery from surgery. If Im not mistaken that one's a ssotm? Or a nominee?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wow!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

It results in a slim side shooter, hope you like it and thanks for watching

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Man, that would look sweet in MY junk drawer.. pocket I mean  successful surgery, beautiful work ..


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Que grande eres Maestro !!! , antes era una joya y ahora para joyón !!! .

Abrazote :wave:


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice mod, but what was wrong with it as it was?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

twang said:


> nice mod, but what was wrong with it as it was?


Thanks, even it is a pinch grip I like it to almost hammer grip and rounding the remaining flat surfaces for better "Ergo" and material economy if some day learn to cast metals or improve my abilities with resins


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Que grande eres Maestro !!! , antes era una joya y ahora para joyón !!! .
> 
> Abrazote :wave:


Gracias Maestro Alf, hago esto para calmar la frustracion ahora que estoy brincando del intuitivo a apuntar, lo curioso es que por cada paso que doy apuntando doy dos en lo intuitivo sin proponermelo . . . El cerebro es muy loco :banghead: :screwy: :wave: Abrazo mi Amigo


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Thats a mighty slick ergo

Nice !


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic,!!!!!!!


----------

